# Winchester 1400 Problem



## okoutlaw (Dec 21, 2008)

I have an older model 1400 that was given to me years ago and I am trying to do some restoration work on it, refinishing stock etc.
Problem I have is that when the bolt is locked to the rear the magazine follower comes out past the carrier so that the gun cant be loaded since the bolt release is the the follower. it looks like there is a stopper there to keep this from happening and it does stop the follower if you can get it crammed back up the mag tube. The same thing happens wether the bolt is manually locked to the rear or if it locks back after the last round has been fired. I took it apart and nothing looks to be broken or missing everything seems to have good spring tension. other than this little issue the gun cycles well andI really like the way it shoots so Id like to get it fixed. Any winchester Experts out there that know how to fix this ?


----------



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

i recently got rid of my 1400, where did you pick yours up from? If the bolt is open on that gun, you cannot load any rounds into the tube, the bolt has to be closed for that..


----------



## okoutlaw (Dec 21, 2008)

It was actually my first shotgun, given to me by my Grandfather about 16 years ago . Barrell got a little rusty and the finish on the wood has mostly worn off. Its been a great gun over the years but its had the problem ever since I've had it. I know you cant load the magazine until the bolt comes forward because the way you have to close the bolt is by pressing in on the follower but I cant get to the follower with the bolt open because it comes out past the the carrier or elevator whatever you want to call it. I have to pull back on the bolt and press the carrier down past the follower then send the bolt forward. The gun works its just a pain to load. BTW this is the older 1400 that does not have a realease button. I really like the old gun and would like to get it back in shape and hopefully its got a few good years left in it.


----------



## birdsforever (Oct 28, 2008)

You might want to try going to this link I put down and looking at the schematic picture. Increase the size and look at the arm that holds the shell in place inside the magazine. What might not appear to be broken to the naked eye may be bent in enough to hold the rim of the shell in place but the beveled edge of the follower may ride enough past it to cause your problem. One of the few things I can think of without the gun in my hand. Good luck and let me know how you make out.

Scott

http://www.gunpartscorp.com/catalog/Pro ... catid=7434


----------

